# Get ready Colorado, here we come!!!



## Al33 (Sep 7, 2013)

OK folks, getting down to the wire for our elk hunt with less than 48 hours before we head out. I am a firm believer in the power of prayer so I’m asking for your prayers that we have a safe journey and hunt, not that I am overly concerned about our safety, just that I will feel a lot better knowing some prayers have been lifted up for us.

If I have missed something to pack that I might need I don’t know what it is. We will be loading the truck tomorrow and packing all our precooked and frozen foods on dry ice. Hopefully we will have enough room for all our gear.

Up until a just little while ago I had not shot a bow since mid August due to tendonitis in my bow arm. I had been running a big chain saw and lifting big logs to the splitter and apparently stretched, strained, or tore something. I now have two knots at my elbow, one on top of the forearm just below the elbow crease and the other smaller one about the size of a quarter in and slightly above the crease. I just shot a 45# bow with no noticeable problems or bad pain so I am happy and do not expect to have problems with my 57# Black Feather.

I hope to journal this hunt from the beginning to the end and have a lot of pic’s to post up when I return. While I’m gone I wish you all the best of success in the woods and hope to have a lot of reading and looking to do when I get back.

God bless,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2013)

load up boys....its time


----------



## Bowbenderman (Sep 7, 2013)

*Good Luck an I will say a prayer for you guys!!!*

Al, you probably can kill an elk with the lower poundage bow.  Not pulling my string but I almost shot thru, well up to the feathers on an elk with a #50 Black Widow recurve.  Very bad elbow problems my self,  an even elbow surgery.  Anyway, good luck an there is nothing like the Rockies!! cold morning, elk bugling anyway you can tell I am addicted to it. Be safe an good luck again!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 7, 2013)

Best of luck to you Al. I can't wait to hear all about this adventure.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Have a great time Al! Wish I was going back to Colorado too. 

Prayers for a safe and sucessful hunt sent brother Al.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck Al!! Have fun and be safe. I'm looking forward to the pics and stories.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck Mr. Al, you will have my prayers for a safe, successful and pain free hunt. 

May your sight be clear and your arrow fly true. 
Ad metam


----------



## Dennis (Sep 7, 2013)

I got a feeling my buddy is gonna get a elk.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!

Got a call from our wrangler today and he worked three buglin' bulls yesterday at the same time. Had a 30 yard shot on a 4x4 but a bigger bull came in and ran him off. Tried to get a shot on the big boy but he just didn't offer a good shot angle. He said they were buglin' and chucklin' big time and expects we are going to hit the rut just perfect.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 7, 2013)

Best of Luck Al.  Get a big one and above all have a marvelous experience in the prettiest country imaginable!  Be safe!  Take a fish hook and some line!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck Al hope you get a big bull!!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 7, 2013)

Prayers for you guys and good luck.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Luck Al !!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 7, 2013)

Best wishes for a safe trip and a productive hunt, Al.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't wait to read the journal on this one Al. Prayers for a safe trip to and fro' and a highly successful hunt.


----------



## RPM (Sep 7, 2013)

Have a great trip Al!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck Al, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't wait to hear your hunting journal. Wish you & Doug the best of luck.  "May the good lord be your outtfitter and guide you to always shoot straight and the trophies you pursue be worthy of the book"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2013)

The best of luck and be safe!


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 7, 2013)

Have a great, fun, safe adventure, know I'll be praying for all you guys.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 8, 2013)

Godspeed to you all.  May the wind be in your face and your arrows fly where you look!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck Al
May God smile on you during this hunt


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck Al. Mike


----------



## frankwright (Sep 8, 2013)

Good Luck and I will pray for your safety and success.

We want to hear all the details when you get back.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 8, 2013)

Have a safe and fun trip!!!!! (did you pack clean underware??????)


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 8, 2013)

Have fun and bring Elk burgers to NGT Jan. shoot. Dave


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck Mr.Al !!!!!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 8, 2013)

Prayers and Godspeed to you


----------



## Al33 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. Everything loaded up so we are on schedule for departure. I'll be reporting in via iphone as signals and time permit but will not have a signal where we will be hunting.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck, Al! Will be following this one closely!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2013)

Hope ya'll get lots of up close & personal encounters with big bulls in bow range.  We will be keeping you & your crew in our thoughts & prayers.  Looking forward to your updates.  Have a safe fun trip.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure hope the big man smiles upon you Al.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2013)

Goon' to Kansas City, Kansas City here we come.  left Scarietta at 6:40. Hope to be in KC by 8.


----------



## fredw (Sep 9, 2013)

Best of luck Al.

I'll be following with great interest.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 9, 2013)

good luck boys. have fun be safe. save me an elk ribeye.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 9, 2013)

Best of luck Al! I can't wait to read the posts about your hunt. I will be praying for a safe trip and a successful hunt!!!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just passed thru Padukah, Ky. Going over the Ohio River. Did'nt see no gators.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 9, 2013)

Good luck Al. Be safe.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 9, 2013)

This is awesome. I am excited for you all, even for Phil.


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 9, 2013)

Good Luck and shoot straight. Look forward to the stories. Travel safe!


----------



## pnome (Sep 9, 2013)

Good luck Al and crew!  Safe travels and a happy hunt!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2013)

North of St. Louis and 97 degrees.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 9, 2013)

May the LORD watch over you as you and your friends enjoy an adventure.  I will pray for your safe return, and a sucessful hunt.

Good luck to all of yall, may the thundering sound of buggling bulls await you.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mighty fine supper at South of the Border restaurant on the East side of KC and headed for Topeka Kansas for the night and more dry ice. So far so good with no delays.


----------



## kennym (Sep 9, 2013)

Even hotter in N MO today! Pushin 100

Sposed to be a cooling trend in CO. 

We headin that way Fri. , good luck Al  !!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 10, 2013)

Wake up, Al! Ya burning daylight!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Wake up, Al! Ya burning daylight!



We are up and rolling towards Denver then on to Meeker.  
Seeing deer along I-70. 
Forecast for Meeker calling for rain next 5 days with low 70's for highs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

Al33 said:


> We are up and rolling towards Denver then on to Meeker.
> Seeing deer along I-70.
> Forecast for Meeker calling for rain next 5 days bit low 70's for highs.





I made that trip in 1975, and readin` all this brings back some fond memories. Lookin` forward to pictures. Safe trip to ya`ll.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2013)

kennym said:


> We headin that way Fri. , good luck Al  !!



Where you going to be hunting? Good luck and wishing you safe journey!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like a blast; Al.  I can't wait to see the pictures!  Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2013)

In the Rockies just past Denver. Raining and in the clouds with poor visibility. About 6 more hours to go before we get to Meeker. Got to do some grocery buying in Rifle.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Your getting close now Al. I remember buying our Elk licenses at a sporting goods shop just off the highway in Rifle, I think it was Mike's sporting goods. and another shop owner kept a water hose out front for hunters to come refill water jugs when ever they needed more water.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2013)

You won`t be too far from where we went. We got our licenses and supplies in Craig, and went up into the Routt National Forest to hunt. Mighty purty country.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 10, 2013)

Go get em AL!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like you're making great time. You'll be in the woods before you know it.


----------



## kennym (Sep 10, 2013)

We'll be between Steamboat and Craig and north a bit...


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 10, 2013)

good luck Al.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2013)

A nice restful night at the beautiful  Blue Spruce Inn in Meeker. We will relax and see some sights today, spend tonight here then ride into our camp on horses in the morning. I will be out of touch for 10 days but will report in once we get back into cell coverage. 

We stepped outside this morning to feel the cool mountain air before daylight and saw on top of the mountain in front of us a beautiful lighted cross.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 11, 2013)

Al, double check your gear and go to the store if you've forgotten anything now while you can. Have a big time!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 11, 2013)

Watch out for those crazy outfitters horses. Glad you'll get some rest. I drove 450 miles Monday and I'm still tired.  Good luck with the hunt. Dave


----------



## broadhead (Sep 11, 2013)

Best of luck Al. You are in one of the most beautiful states in the lower 48. May your aim be true.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 11, 2013)

My wish for all of you to have a safe, great, fun, productive, educational and successful hunt!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know you but this sounds like an exciting trip! 
Please take a bunch of pictures and be sure to post them up when you get back. I hope you get a big one!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well folks, we just got back from a ride out to the trailhead where we wil saddle up in the morning and I could never adequately describe the scenery, it'sjust awesome.

I can confidently say this even though we have not got to our camp yet and the hunt has not even started; If you have ever given a thought or had a desire to come hunt in Colorado do not delay in making plans to do so. If you think you cannot afford it then rethink why. Estimate how much you might save just by turnig off your TV service for a year or two or some other luxury you really don't need. I promise any sacrifices you make will be worth it to make this trip. It may take you two or more years to save up for it but start now. Also start doing your research about what may be required for an area you want to hunt. Some areas are draw only while others offer over the counter tags so you may want to start getting preference points.

Even if I do not get a shot at an elk I will not have any regrets about this trip. Just being here is enough and well worth the costs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep, the few times I've been out to Colorado, I learned right away that no photos can do it justice.  There's nothing like being there in person to experience the mind blowing scenery.  Seeing big game there was the icing on the cake while it all continuously takes our breath away.  Sounds like ya'lls incredible experiences have already started.  Looking forward to your hunting report.  Go get 'em!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2013)

This morning we watched mule deer, turkeys, Sandhills cranes, and even a coyote at 15 yards from the truck. So many beautiful places to fish.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 11, 2013)

Best of luck to y'all. Can't wait to see pics and read all about it!! GOOD HUNTING!!!


----------



## carver (Sep 11, 2013)

Gods speed, and good luck!


----------



## Scoutman (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you go to Wyatt's in meeker?


----------



## DWB (Sep 11, 2013)

God bless your trip and your hunt.  Al, I pray that you have the time of your life!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe you'll check this before you head out this am....take care and enjoy the trip and friendships!!!!! Looking forward to all your great pictures and stories!!!!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 12, 2013)

Seven days of rain and flooding expected in Colorado. I hope All stays dry and safe.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2013)

frankwright said:


> Seven days of rain and flooding expected in Colorado. I hope All stays dry and safe.



Boulder and Denver had a rough night with severe floding and casualties. The heavy stuff was East of us but we are expected to get our share for thext five days. May be a wet start but hopefully we will make it to our drop camp before it starts. About to head that way and saddle up.

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes and prayers!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 12, 2013)

Al yall be carefull, and have a safe wonderfull trip.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 13, 2013)

Stay as dry as you can.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 13, 2013)

you guys think mr.Al is is chasing a big bull up the side of a mountain yet?!?!?! Good luck Mr.Al be safe!


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 13, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> you guys think mr.Al is is chasing a big bull up the side of a mountain yet?!?!?! Good luck Mr.Al be safe!



I am sure he is, even if its only in his imagination.


----------



## donblfihu (Sep 15, 2013)

Hope you're having a great hunt Al, I've hunted the flattops and love it. Meeker hotel has some history about Teddy Roosevelt hunting there, and some beautiful mounts. My avatar is from there, got a bull that year to, my 50th bday.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 17, 2013)

If you are anywhere close to where they have been showing sceens, on the TV, I sure hope you packed your swimmies Al.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 17, 2013)

I look forward to hearing that they are all ok.  I think the rains were east of their position, but unless you are on a mountain top, everywhere else is downhill from something, and water runs down hill.  Praying for their safety.  I'm sure there are some hunters in the boonies that need help and prayers.


----------



## RPM (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully, we should be hearing from Al today or tomorrow.
Hoping the rain didn't cause too much trouble for them.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Praying to hear from Al & co. soon.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoping all is
Well


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 22, 2013)

Hopefully he's too busy packing out an elk. Prayers are out for their safety in the remainder of their hunt and the ride home


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Sure hope they're close to out. NWS just issued a STS watch for the western half of the state.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got a call from Al. They're still in Colorado, but headin home. Everybody's in good shape, but a little soggy. 
 I'm sure he'll be checking in soon with the details.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got a call from Al. They're still in Colorado, but headin home. Everybody's in good shape, but a little soggy. 
 I'm sure he'll be checking in soon with the details.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 22, 2013)

We are put safe and sound heading home on I-70 west of Denver. Rough traveling with very wet roads. No success with the elk but A grand time was had. Much o show and tell. Thank you all for your many prayers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

Al33 said:


> We are put safe and sound heading home on I-70 west of Denver. Rough traveling with very wet roads. No success with the elk but A grand time was had. Much o show and tell. Thank you all for your many prayers!


Y'all be safe in your travels Al, and thanks for checkin in.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad you checked in, hope your return trip goes fine. Dave


----------



## Al33 (Sep 22, 2013)

We are put safe and sound heading home on I-70 west of Denver. Rough traveling with very wet roads. No success with the elk but A grand time was had. Much o show and tell. Thank you all for your many prayers!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 22, 2013)

Ya'll drive pretty, as my wife says!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't wait to hear about it. Drive safe !!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 22, 2013)

Be safe


----------



## RPM (Sep 22, 2013)

Some of us were starting to worry when we didn't hear.
Not me.
Glad everyone is safe and had a good time.


----------

